# fishing report



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fished mon and tue in oscoda only two 20" fish. Left for Manistee we landed 14 in three days. But heard there going to start planting at Rea Rd again, hopefully that helps. Good luck this weekend. Post a report 4lb my pm box was full.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Manistee is ALWAYS well early of the Au Sab(as you know), but you still can't compare them. The Sandy river's glory is behind her unfortunately; for now anyways. The A does have some fish, my buddy landed a dime bright hen out of a hole you and Shawn fish all the time, and lost a fresh buck upstream. Both fish were true, as I was on speaker when he hit them:lol:!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea a buddy's been there since wednesday and has caught a few, we were texting pictures of fish caught back and forth and he was keeping up. Your right nothing's like fishing the Ausable and I kind of enjoy the solitude. This water should help and I'm glad there going to planting at Rea Rd again.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

It's getting better..


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Bring your board BRO! 
Surfs Up!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish Ron, can't wait until Wednesday! That second fish is a BLIMP.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

You'll do Good, your a 10%'er

It's all changing right now.
fish I had shot...


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Real nice fish Ron, been hearing good things the last couple of days but I'm grounded till wednesday:sad:


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice fish, gonna beat ya there jon were goin on tuesday now!, we wont mess with your hole though


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> gonna beat ya there jon were goin on tuesday now!, we wont mess with your hole though


Haha, no worries. With the water up, most will be on the move. If your talking about the run I think you are, it's been dead all winter from what I've heard, even with a new tree. I got a loose hen yesterday, so I've got PRIME bags for this trip:coolgleam.....


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

yah thats the run, we saw a few in there the last trip we made, i also have fresh spawn ready for tomorow


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

are the docks in at the mouth ? or am i better launching @ lynn's to fish the lower ? finally got free time, heading up for sunday- thursday/possibly friday. takin the boat . lookin forward to spending some time on the river. if anyone's gonna be out there send me a pm , so if we cross paths i know who you might be.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

2 Docks in,


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Good to hear the the ol' east gang is getting out and getting a few fish. It will be awhile before I get a chance to get up there so keep me pumped by posting reports! 

BTW - Any word on if there's gonna be another cormorant harrasment fundraiser this spring? Last year's event was sure a good time!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

well the logic is because the birds were ' light' last yr. they shouldn't be a problem this yr? This is a learned behavior that if it's not successful won't be repeated...

What I was told anyway-
So No proly not

With net pens in the lower and some plants being released at Rea. The birds won't find them for awhile.... we still get federal help if the birds are a problem in a location they will be taken care of, [dnr]


----------

